# Fidelity Global Demographics fund



## snowant (30 January 2017)

I've done a few searches here on this fund and can't find anything, so...

I'm in a few managed funds through an investment service in Canberra, and on their advice joined Fidelity demographics (and the Montgomery Fund) almost two years back. Montgomery has been tracking along OK, not great but OK, but the Fidelity one stood out in my 15/16 tax report as having lost badly...  and it's still losing. It's fallen almost 2 grand since I bought into it. 

A cursory reading of the official guff about them shows they are heavily invested in US things, but did the presidential thing really affect the 15/16 financial year to that extent? 

I've been in JB Were Intermediary Growth and Magellan Global since 2010, and have been satisfied with those. I'm feeling distinctly unsatisfied with Fidelity, and am lifting an eyebrow at Montgomery also, reading some of the comments here.


----------



## skyQuake (30 January 2017)

They don't seem to have done too badly at all (Fidelity global demograph fund - red line)
The fee is a bit high at 1.15%, though the big gap downs in June every year implies hefty distributions?
Recent performance has been a bit poor though vs ASX300 (AS52 - orange line)


----------



## snowant (30 January 2017)

The more sustained fall seems to be around September, so maybe it was the presidential thing... but no, that wouldn't be the big loss I noted on my tax reports for 15/16. I bought in for $15,000, and the tax report had it losing about $1,400.   I know it's a mistake to look at single years, but it's pretty surprising.  (to me, anyway). 

I did also wonder about fees etc. Starting to lose trust in this investment firm and the more I dig and look, the more I'm wondering if they regard my investments as purely things for them to benefit from.


----------



## skyQuake (30 January 2017)

They did pay out $1.12 in 15 and $0.51 in 16 so that might account for it?
Many of the mid cap funds got smashed in the Dec quarter, esp the hot ones (check out Regal Aus small co's)


----------

